

Firefox achieves 100% market share in over 14% of continents - kirubakaran
http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-an-daily-20090101-20090306-bar

======
simoncoggins
I'm not sure which clients would indicate they were browsing from Antarctica.

All the British stations use a satellite link to the British Antarctic Survey
headquarters in Cambridge, UK. The link to the Antarctic is transparent to the
outside world so all browsing down on the stations (and ships) appears to come
from a Cambridge IP address. I'm sure many of the other Antarctic stations
work the same way.

The VoIP phone system works the same way so you can ring the station using a
"local" Cambridge number. This often lead to strange conversations when people
dialled the wrong number and found out they had accidentally phoned the
Antarctic.

~~~
DEinspanjer
That is an interesting issue, and one I've never considered before cause I
just took the data from MaxMind for granted. I work for Mozilla crunching
numbers. There isn't any way I could share any IP addresses of course. If you
pull down the data from MaxMind and do a search for AQ, you'll see a set of IP
address ranges that are recorded as being located in Antarctica. We get a
small amount of traffic from IP addresses in those ranges.

------
throw_away
I'm sure that this has been noted, but in this graph:
[http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-ww-
daily-20090101...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-ww-
daily-20090101-20090306) it's interesting to see how ie6's number dips down
every weekend---presumably due to office workers under corporate mandates
during the week and left to their own devices on saturday and sunday.

~~~
ROFISH
Interestingly, there's the same weekend bump for Vista over XP.

<http://gs.statcounter.com/#os-ww-daily-20090101-20090306>

~~~
whughes
Not the _same_ bump -- Vista is bundled with IE7. Presumably we are looking at
bumps for different segments of the population, using Vista and XP/IE6
respectively.

------
zain
Summary: Firefox has 100% marketshare in one continent, Antarctica, out of
what is most likely a very tiny sample size. Please stop with the linkbait
titles.

~~~
alecst
I think you missed the joke.

~~~
Raphael
I think he got it but has no sense of humor.

~~~
unalone
I think he got it, and thinks it's very stupid to submit a story that's
already been on Hacker News with a title that manages _at once_ to both make
something look overblown, _and_ to make a stupid lame joke that's below the
standards of this site.

Perhaps I have no sense of humor either.

------
truebosko
I didn't know Europe was so heavy into Firefox, a major difference between
other parts of the world.

~~~
DEinspanjer
Yep. Germany is the second largest country for Firefox usage. US 27% Germany
11% France 5%

~~~
aodhan
Where did you get your figures from?

According to StatCounter Global Stats, for Germany in February 2009 Firefox
usage was at 58% and IE usage was at 34%.

[http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-DE-
monthly-200902-200902-...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-DE-
monthly-200902-200902-bar)

~~~
DEinspanjer
Sorry for the confusion. I was referring to the percentage of average daily
Firefox usage by country. e.g. 27% of Firefox usage originates in the US, 11%
from Germany, etc.

The numbers you are quoting are the percentage of a sampling of all internet
users in Germany who use Firefox v.s. IE.

------
tvon
90% of statistics are 100% B.S..

~~~
tlrobinson
But 5 out of 4 people don't understand fractions anyway.

------
mindaugas
checkout russian federation - Opera has largest market share! This is really
wierd ...

At least after 2009 01 01

~~~
slater
It seems that statcounter was having trouble figuring out Opera usage, check
out the wild swings in this graph:

[http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-RU-
daily-20080701-2009030...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-RU-
daily-20080701-20090306)

Either IE dropped by 15% overnight, last September (with Opera taking those
15%), or SC figured a way around Opera's IE cloaking. Or maybe a new version
of Opera came out that had Opera set by default as its UA string? Anyone know?

~~~
DEinspanjer
Opera has several different levels of cloaking, and it can really through a UA
parser for a loop. Opera can declare itself solely as Opera, or as IE but
still mention that it is Opera, or as Firefox but still mention it is Opera,
or as IE or Firefox without mentioning it is Opera, or whatever the user wants
to type in there to be clever.

------
noamsml
Why the FUCK does that graph go to 110%?

